
The code I’m still ashamed of - michael_fine
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-code-im-still-ashamed-of-e4c021dff55e#.yx291w59i
======
djsumdog
My first job out of University was at a debt collection firm. There's nothing
more surreal being in a call centre listing to 200 people on government aid,
on phones collecting debts from other people who were also on government aid.

Years later I'd run into the people who worked there. Many of them told me
they hated it; felt like scum.

There was a ton-of-unethical stuff that went on there ... probably why they
folded and had to tell to a larger shit shop.

